
CIA, FBI push 'Facebook for spies' - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/ptech/09/05/facebook.spies/index.html?iref=mpstoryview
======
byrneseyeview
It appears to be 'Facebook for spies' the same way Amazon.com is 'Facebook for
people who want to buy things online, and do not want to do social
networking'. I would assume that the Facebook for Spies is here:
[http://www.new.facebook.com/s.php?n=-1&k=100000020&a...](http://www.new.facebook.com/s.php?n=-1&k=100000020&adv=1&init=a&sf=i&cy=CIA&cp=Spook&sid=48fcf94749e94a97a8387d104f825387)

------
rokhayakebe
This is an invitation to disaster.

~~~
akd
Not really. The CIA and its ilk are so clueless that their pages are probably
indistinguishable from that of a typical MySpace user, if not in form then at
least in the value of the content.

